# New rod and reel combos



## Wonderdog (Oct 2, 2008)

Getting back to surf fishing and most gear is new and different to me after years. I am looking at a Penn Spinfisher 750ssg on a 9 foot Ugly Stik and a Penn 550ssg on a 7' Ugly Stik from Tackle Direct. Price is $189 and $129. Is this in a fair price range and do you think this will suit weekly surf fishing until I see if I'm going to stick with it?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If I were you Id just watch craigslist and the classifieds here. Its not primetime for surf fishing right now so you can afford to be patient. For that kind of money you can find some decent gear. The same gear for ALOT less.

Thats just me though.


----------



## Wonderdog (Oct 2, 2008)

Ah yes, the always elusive virtue of patience. Looking around I see that you are correct. Thanks. 
Patience. Hmm. Boy, this is tough.


----------

